# Betta Flare Photo Contest!!



## Saphira101

Hello guys.

I decided it's about time I started a contest, so here it is!
This is a Betta flaring photo contest. the rules are:

One entry per user.
The photo must be taken by you.
When you enter, you must specify your username and your Betta's name.

The pictures can be of a male or female Betta, as long as it is flaring.

The photos will be judged by quality, not by flare size.

The judges will be me, Perry the platypus, and Brynacute.

The deadline for submitting a photo is midnight on February 25, 2013. The winners will be announced on February 28, 2013.


I have permission from Dramaqueen to do this contest.


Please PM me for any additional information.

~Saphira


----------



## registereduser

what's the prize?


----------



## bryzy

If u want I can draw the picture 4 u.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser

user name: registereduser
betta name: Tim Gunn


----------



## Saphira101

Thank you registered user for your entry.
The prize will be a pixel of one of your bettas drawn by me.


----------



## registereduser

I never win but I do like a chance to show off a fish :mrgreen:


----------



## xShainax

Username: xShainax
Betta name: Tie Dyed Patriot


----------



## bryzy

That's an interesting name. He looks similar to my Poseidon. Thank you for you entry.


----------



## Shadyr

Ghost, my marble crowntail boy


----------



## madmonahan

Oh wow!! Some gorgeous fish!!! I will have to get some pictures!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Username: carbonxxkidd
Betta's name: August


----------



## madmonahan

wow great photo!!


----------



## bettaisbetter

I'm LTB, (LebronTheBetta) but I forgot my user password. :evil: So now I'm bettaisbetter now.. I have pics of Lebron flaring, though!


----------



## madmonahan

I was wondering why someone was posting your betta! Message a mod about it.


----------



## bettaisbetter

Yes, I already messaged Sakura. She contacted the admin and all we have to do now is wait for him to reply. I'm guilty for the contest I hosted. Now the pics are stalled because of my stupid brain.  :evil:


----------



## Tikibirds

User: Tikibirds
Betta: Derpy Fins


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, I know who derpy is! ;-) I don't know if I'm going to enter...so no more spots for judges?


----------



## rubinthebetta

username: rubinthebetta
betta's name: Rubin








It's not good, but Rubin almost _never_ flares. :roll:


----------



## Hershey

/Enters ALL the contests! 
..
Aherm.
Name:Hershey
Betta's name:Shiseru


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nice! I'm sorry about your password, LebrontheBetta! Did you get a reply?


----------



## bettaisbetter

Hershey, I love your marble! :3
Perry, I didn't get the PM yet. I'm hoping it's going to be soon; even though I like my user name. lol


----------



## Hershey

Thanks! He's my pride and joy, which is why I'm investing in a nice heater!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh. I guess Admin has been really busy. :dunno:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well, here goes nothing! This is Dovakiin, before I updated his tank with more plants. xD


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

And lewi The pooey 
jk...
cough...

EmmyFishyPoo
Lewi:


----------



## homegrown terror

Leonidas is my entry:


----------



## Mo

Mo
Little Red


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

wow ^ perfect picture!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh no. The big guns have been pulled out.


----------



## jjposko

Name: Julio


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How long is this contest again?


----------



## BettaPirate

Username: BettaPirate
Fish Name: Pablo Splashcasso


----------



## Saphira101

Hadoken Kitty said:


> How long is this contest again?


It goes until Feb. 25, 2013. ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Well, here goes nothing! This is Dovakiin, before I updated his tank with more plants. xD












I want to add this as well.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

hi i had just a few questions before entering my betta in the contest

1: will you rate every body, the top 5, or just the first place winner
2: can i put more then 1 pic
3: and how do i get my betta to flare

thank you for your time and if every thing is good i will enter ronto sparky


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

You could either let him see another betta somehow, of course they should not be able to get at each other or the easiest way is to show him a mirror. Make sure you don't do either one for very long otherwise your betta will get stressed out. 

Oh and it is one entry per user according to Saphira101 on the original post  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

thank you LeoTheLakerBetta and i will enter ronto sparky as soon as i can get a good pic


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

No problem at all! Hehe cute name I love it


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

thank you the name ronto means son of and my first betta fish was named sparky. but he died yesterday. and i got a new betta today so to honer him i gave my new betta the name of my old betta


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OMG then I don't want my second pic!!! I like the first one I entered!!! Sorry. I saw someone upload two and I guess I got ahead of myself. D:


----------



## Syriiven

*Username:* Syriiven
*Photo is Of:* Slyph, my runty steel CT


----------



## Saphira101

Thank you for your entry, Syriiven.


----------



## Syriiven

Everyone's fish look great so far =) I actually had to dig for any of them flaring, but felt Slyph deserved some spotlight for once.

Good luck to everyone and their bettas!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I forgot, am I the judge?


----------



## bettaisbetter

Yes, you are. Look at the first post and see.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, thanks.


----------



## bryzy

Thank u guys 4 all the entries. And Mo, that pic is amazing!


----------



## fgradowski

I was told to specify my username: fgradowski
And this is my veil tale Algernon flaring at his snail friend Squidward when I first introduced him to the tank.


----------



## Syriiven

Aww~ that's so cute!


----------



## fgradowski

Syriiven said:


> Aww~ that's so cute!


Thanks! Those two are total buds now! Algernon was sleeping next to Squidward the other day. Super cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Username: Elsewhere
Betta: Atlas (I don't have a good one of Pigg  )


----------



## Syriiven

fgradowski said:


> Thanks! Those two are total buds now! Algernon was sleeping next to Squidward the other day. Super cute!


My bettas ignore their nerites for the most part, but my older CT gets in a bad mood and will flare and stalk his sometimes >.<


----------



## bryzy

Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## aemaki09

Username:: aemaki09
Bettas name:: nameless


----------



## blu the betta

gonna get a pic of betta flaring.


----------



## madmonahan

So many great pictures! :shock: I'll just watch from afar. Lol


----------



## Tappy4me

*My entry*

Username: Tappy4me
Fish's name: Duncan


----------



## LadyVictorian

username: LadyVictorian
betta name: Copernicus and Hollow









Cappy also known as Copernicus. You also have Hollow H Well on the other side. xD


----------



## Saphira101

ilovebettafishandsuzys said:


> hi i had just a few questions before entering my betta in the contest
> 
> 1: will you rate every body, the top 5, or just the first place winner
> 2: can i put more then 1 pic
> 3: and how do i get my betta to flare
> 
> thank you for your time and if every thing is good i will enter ronto sparky



First, off, We will rate the top 4. first place, second, third, and fourth. the first place winner will get either a drawing of one of their Bettas by Bryanacute, or a pixel of their Betta by me. (their choice.) all of the others just get the glory of saying they won 2nd, 3rd, or 4th place. :lol:

Second, one entry per user, meaning one picture per user.

Getting your Betta to flare can be tough or easy, depending on the fish's personality. Try putting a mirror in front of him, or put another Betta on the other side of a clear divider. Also, you can place two Bettas in containers side-by side. Some Bettas flare easily, and some don't. I had Merlin for two months before he decided to flare, whereas Peach flared the second day.

Good luck, ~Saphira


----------



## Saphira101

Thanks you for your entries Tappy4me and Lady Victorian!


----------



## madmonahan

If you need an extra judge, I'm here! ;-)


----------



## Saphira101

I'll have to make it OK with the other judges, but I'll try to gut you in!


----------



## Saphira101

Hello everyone, I just wanted to tell you all that Madmonahan has been dubbed judge number four for this contest.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Username: Mr2KiEu
Betta Name: Phoenix


----------



## TaylerHill

username: taylermckee
bettas name: Moe


----------



## Setsuna

Username: Setsuna
Betta name: No name


----------



## Aviator797

User: aviator797
Betta's Nane: Bond


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Aviator797 said:


> User: aviator797
> Betta's Nane: Bond


I can't see the picture. T.T


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I can't see the picture. T.T


 
I can't see it either.


:nicefish: Amazing pics everyone. It's going to be a tough decision. 

Glad I'm not a judge. lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chili Padi

Username: Chili Padi
Betta name: Sunset


----------



## Aviator797

How do i post pictures on here?


----------



## Hershey

Try


----------



## bryzy

Beautiful fish everybody.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Username- BeautifulBetta123
Fish name- Jake
Here is Jake my new hm boy


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo~ pretty =D Is that dragonscale or just some really cool metallic?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't know  he kind of has a bit of a metallic look to him


----------



## Syriiven

Very nice HM  Does his red count as butterfly or not quite cause of that big streak? =O


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Is butterfly the lighter ring around his fins? If so I think he still counts...


----------



## Aluka

Heres my Pink Butterfly Rostail halfmoon =) His name is bettabear <3


----------



## jeaninel

Male Plakat
User name: Jeaninel
Betta Name: none


----------



## Buttons000

Username: Buttons000
Betty's name: Shinji









I just got this guy two days ago, he already loves his new home.


----------



## Saphira101

Thanks for your entries, guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

When's this contest over again? My HM's won't be mailed for another week and a half. :roll:


----------



## Saphira101

Look at the first post.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yay! I might get them both before it's over!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

nevermind. Sorry I keep getting this one confused with the HM contest. >.<


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hm contest is over


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

oh. luls. xD


----------



## Skyewillow

Username: Skyewillow
Betta Name: Hu


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry skyewillow, I cant' see your picture.


----------



## BettaPirate

I may be missing something but I saw a few entries where the fish didn't loo like ti was flaring.


----------



## Syriiven

Not all bettas fully flare, and some dont flare much at all.


----------



## Skyewillow

Saphira101 said:


> Sorry skyewillow, I cant' see your picture.


let's try this again!









let me know if that's better


----------



## madmonahan

Hmm I see the picture both times.


----------



## Saphira101

Thanks skyewillow! I can see it now.


----------



## brookeandbubba

My babby bubba wont flare . Ithink he knows what he looks like in a mirror . But brooke flares and hes soo preeeetyyyy . I might have to figure out my camera to enter him and his adorableeness


----------



## BettaFx

User: Bettafx
Name:Bombpop


----------



## Kiyi

The only picture I could get that wasn't blurry, too bad it's a little dark. Oh well.

User: Kiyi
Betta: Shane


----------



## leahleigh

username: leahleigh
fishy name: dimitri









Since he's facing it's a bit hard to tell, but you can see his beard and grumpy face!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kiyi said:


> The only picture I could get that wasn't blurry, too bad it's a little dark. Oh well.
> 
> User: Kiyi
> Betta: Shane


Uhm....GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## madmonahan

leahleigh said:


> username: leahleigh
> fishy name: dimitri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he's facing it's a bit hard to tell, but you can see his beard and grumpy face!


I can't see the picture.


----------



## stuntman2946

User Name: stuntman2946
Betta Name: Poseidon


----------



## brookeandbubba

my name brookeandbubba 
my fishes name brooke 

the pic is werid becuase the cameras weird XD this is his face becuase he wouldnt pose for me


----------



## brookeandbubba

dont you just love that betta grumpy face XD so cute


----------



## kandaila

User: Kandaila
Fish: Nightshade
It took me forever to get him to flare >.<


----------



## Lyshymo

I actually attempted my first shots of Ozwald flaring today.
Hope you enjoy!

I've got quite a bit to learn, but eh, it'll get there eventually. x]


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## angus

User: Angus
Fish: Fruity










Not the best pic, but it's the first time he's flared since I got him yesterday so I figured this was a good place to post!


----------



## bryzy

Ease remember this is a betta flare photo contest!


----------



## biancamchristensen

*Photo Contest*

betta fish name: Finnly
Not the best photo!


----------



## PeaBlueJr

USER: PeaBlueJr
NAME: Otis

This is one of two pictures I have of him flaring. I just thought this one was too funny! Look at those lips!


----------



## fgradowski

There are some great photos in the mix! Good luck to everyone! (=


----------



## CrazyDiamond

USER: CrazyDiamond
NAME: Pink Floyd

It's easy to get pics of Floyd flaring, he is a ham and very spunky ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

USER: Indigo Betta
NAME: Indigo

Indigo flaring at his bloodworm tub, i don't know why he always flares at his bloodworm tub:roll:


----------



## madmonahan

Haha! That's so cute!! Maybe it's the color of the tub?


----------



## Renzia

-gasp- I still have time to enter! YAY! Now which fish to enter... Lets enter the RAZ.
*
Username: *_Renzia_
*Entrant: *_The RAZ (Male Multicolor Crowntail)_


----------



## registereduser

Renzia said:


> -gasp- I still have time to enter! YAY! Now which fish to enter... Lets enter the RAZ.
> *
> Username: *_Renzia_
> *Entrant: *_The RAZ (Male Multicolor Crowntail)_


whoa, he's cool looking! :nicefish:


----------



## Renzia

registereduser said:


> whoa, he's cool looking! :nicefish:


Hehe thanks. Would you believe me if I originally thought he was completely black? I put him under a light when i got home with him and Lazu (my other Blue Crowntail) and BAM. I got hit with color. I have so many photos of him XD and he hates me taking photos, so most of them are blurs. hehe!


----------



## stuntman2946

when does this contest end?


----------



## Saphira101

Midnight, Feb. 25 2013.


----------



## Kiara1125

Lets see if I can get a pic from this. xD

http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj558/bk_1125/Bettas/3411DA53-7CA6-4F87-92FF-9F05E1AEDB91-1277-00000119696615FA_zpsc7ae4be8.mp4


----------



## Kiara1125

My blue marble CT, Glacier, flaring at Daeva, my cambodian CT.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How'd you find out that he was a male?


----------



## Kiara1125

No ovipostor, constantly flaring, broad ventrals, and he was constantly building bubblenests, especially in front if the girls.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LOL that makes it rather obvious.


----------



## Kiara1125

Right?! But he was sold as a veiltail female. I'll send you a pic later today, but it was wicked!


----------



## madmonahan

leahleigh said:


> username: leahleigh
> fishy name: dimitri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he's facing it's a bit hard to tell, but you can see his beard and grumpy face!


I can't see this picture.


----------



## GailC

Username: GailC
Betta name: Odin


----------



## royal

Wish I could enter this contest, but mine never ever flare for the camera! Grr


----------



## Kiara1125

Just wait for their fins to be puffed out. My bettas like watching my finger in the tank.


----------



## royal

Mine both aren't interested in my finger.lol


----------



## GailC

I use a mirror


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

All of my boys see the mirror and then look at me like, "are you kidding me? There's a dude not even five feet away and you want me to look at myself?"


----------



## Saphira101

lol


----------



## Kiara1125

lol then idk. My bettas are so inquisitive.


----------



## Renzia

Hadoken Kitty said:


> All of my boys see the mirror and then look at me like, "are you kidding me? There's a dude not even five feet away and you want me to look at myself?"



I had to laugh at this. I show all of mine a mirror, and they flip out and begin flaring instantly. 

Its funny (or Finny? XD) to me because I have two males in the same tank with a divider that they can see through... and... they know each other is there, but they don't care. Never have cared. I sometimes catch them hanging out on their side of the divider. (I'm speaking of Lazu and Mistah Yang here, for those who wonder which ones) But if I put Mistah Yin on the other side of the divider (taking lazu out) all he does is patrol the divider... which is why he is back in a gallon bowl until i get my other 20 gallon super clean... and all divided up. Might have to do some tank switching around until I get some harmony going >< I know boys will be boys but... YEESH


----------



## BettaGIRL5

View attachment 78295
Username:BettaGIRL5
Betta name: Firework


----------



## Kiara1125

Renzia said:


> I had to laugh at this. I show all of mine a mirror, and they flip out and begin flaring instantly.
> 
> Its funny (or Finny? XD) to me because I have two males in the same tank with a divider that they can see through... and... they know each other is there, but they don't care. Never have cared. I sometimes catch them hanging out on their side of the divider. (I'm speaking of Lazu and Mistah Yang here, for those who wonder which ones) But if I put Mistah Yin on the other side of the divider (taking lazu out) all he does is patrol the divider... which is why he is back in a gallon bowl until i get my other 20 gallon super clean... and all divided up. Might have to do some tank switching around until I get some harmony going >< I know boys will be boys but... YEESH


Right?! My boys only really flare at me now. Yet flare at each other every now and again whenever they're hyper. (Please excuse the ripped fins on my DTHM)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

is the one on the left a CT!?

HE SO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes, he's my black orchid CT. He's the one who got into a fight with the red DTHM. You can obviously see who won. lol still, I'm treating them with Prime and salt. Here's a better pic of Titanium.










Here's a pretty Firefly.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh how nice! I'm working on my first three-way split 10 gallon. Your fish are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

Thank you!  I suggest using type 7 mesh and those note clip thingies. I have no clue what they're called. xD I got those at Staples and the mesh at JoAnn Fabrics. I made my dividers 11" wide and 13" tall. I also smoothed out the mesh using a nail filer. Now it's all soft and it has algae growing on it. You can clean it, but I don't with mine. I like the natural, "weathered" look to them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I figured I've been doing enough work as it is, so I just bought some pre-made ones at petsmart and cut only a little bit. Way to make me feel lazy. xD


----------



## Kiara1125

xD I'm sorry! xD I'm just broke and instead of paying $10-$15 per divider, I just made mine for about $3.


----------



## madmonahan

Kiara1125 said:


> Thank you!  I suggest using type 7 mesh and those note clip thingies. I have no clue what they're called. xD I got those at Staples and the mesh at JoAnn Fabrics. I made my dividers 11" wide and 13" tall. I also smoothed out the mesh using a nail filer. Now it's all soft and it has algae growing on it. You can clean it, but I don't with mine. I like the natural, "weathered" look to them. Hope this helps!


What kind of mesh is it exactly?? And the things on the sides I believe are plastic curtain hangers.(?)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol I'm kidding about the lazy part. :3 Though that was a much more nifty thing than I would've thought to do.


----------



## Kiara1125

Ok, thanks. It's just plastic "type 7" mesh. It's really cheap and the clips ended up costing more then the mesh.


----------



## Kiara1125

Hehe, thanks. :3 I was being lazy about getting money, sooo ... xD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

The things on the sides of the mesh, though. Where the frame is? What is that?


----------



## Kiara1125

I don't know! xD I think madmonahan was right. They're the clips that hold plastic curtains (for papers).


----------



## Renzia

Kiara1125 said:


> I don't know! xD I think madmonahan was right. They're the clips that hold plastic curtains (for papers).


.... The Slide Bars from a Slide bar report cover? O-O? Thats what I used for mine.


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes! Thank you! They're triangular and plastic.


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry guys, but I think we're going a bit off-topic.


----------



## Renzia

Agreed. Whoops! Lol.
Now just to wait to see who all won :3


----------



## Saphira101

No kidding! Even though I'm one of the judges I'm excited!! xD


----------



## emilyghetto

@GailC Is Odin a spade tail? He is Awesome no matter... Just wondering?


----------



## ao

Username: aokashi
Betta name: Kuro


----------



## Saphira101

All right everyone, we are no longer accepting entries.

Thank you for participating!! ~Saphira


----------



## Perry the platypus

This thread is hot! I'll have to get all the points down...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can't wait to see who won!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

This guy is just here to show everyone I would have entered him but the contest is already over


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm sorry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It's fine


----------



## bryzy

I'm sorry everybody. I'm having family issues and can't get the scores.


----------



## Saphira101

That's okay Bryana. I completely understand.


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes, we understand. Hopefully you can get everything sorted out.


----------



## Renzia

No worries :3 it just ups the Excitement! XD (I am already excited because the HMPK Boy I ordered is coming tomorrow!!! *squee*


----------



## Saphira101

Okay everyone! The entries are judged and ready for announcing!!! I'll post them tomorrow. Make sure to check back and see who won! (although I will PM the winners anyway) :wink:


----------



## Kiara1125

But tomorrow is already today for me! Tell me NOW! xD xD


----------



## stuntman2946

ahh let us know now!! everyone is excited to know


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry guys, you still have to wait for all of us on pacific time.


----------



## Saphira101

Maybe I could stay up till midnight and then post scores! xD


----------



## stuntman2946

well im in EST and its midnight here! haha


----------



## Saphira101

Still... I must wait. > makes it more exciting when I actually do post them!


----------



## stuntman2946

*waits paitently*


----------



## Saphira101

Good boy! *throws treat*

Just kidding.


----------



## Kiara1125

*steals treat and runs off* xD


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, you guys are so crazy. :roll:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So....I'm 100% sure it's way past midnight.


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL I think she meant tomorrow like tomorrow for everyone. The longer it is the more suspense builds, right? Thank you for all who entered and good luck! There were some great pics!


----------



## ao

Im a litle confused. Why aren't the results out yet?


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry guys, I don't get on until really late. Here are the results:

We have lots of ties.


1st Place: Hershey & Mo
2nd place: Mr2kieu & crazydiamond
3rd place: Bettafx & Kiyi
4th place: CarbonXXkidd, Tappy4me & Setsuna






Congrats everyone and thank you for participating!!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Congrats to everyone! Thank you Saphira101 and judges for an awesome contest. It must've been a very tough decision.

Who's ready for Flare Contest Round 2?!?! lol


----------



## aemaki09

Congrats everyone! 
I'm sure it was a very tough descision! There were so many good pictures!


----------



## Renzia

Awe... Raz didn't Place. Ah well, Congrats Everyone! XD Beautiful Fishies! I'm ready for round TWO! And Yes, thank you thank you Saphira101 and judges!


----------



## Saphira101

aemaki09 said:


> Congrats everyone!
> I'm sure it was a very tough descision! There were so many good pictures!


It was a VERY tough decision!!


----------



## Saphira101

Renzia said:


> Awe... Raz didn't Place. Ah well, Congrats Everyone! XD Beautiful Fishies! I'm ready for round TWO! And Yes, thank you thank you Saphira101 and judges!


Round two? Hmm. Something to think about... But I think I'll start a rescue contest instead. :3


----------



## Saphira101

Somebody else is perfectly welcome to start their own flare contest though!!


----------



## ao

yay! congrats


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

congrats to everyone who placed!


----------



## Hershey

Congrats to everyone else, too! But all of you had amazing pictures. c:


----------



## madmonahan

Saphira101 said:


> It was a VERY tough decision!!


+1! It was the hardest competition I have ever judged!!! So many people with such beautiful fish!! :-D

Congrats to everyone!!! ;-)


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Oh wow, thanks!!! August feels special that he placed!


----------



## Saphira101

Everyone had such beautiful fish & pictures! I want to thank you all again for participating!!


----------



## Kiyi

Thanks guys! 
I was actually kinda surprised he placed!
-late-

I was kinda lucky I took that picture when I did. It wasn't a couple days later that he took a chunk out of his beautiful tail fin. Silly fish.


----------

